# Yay for Shasta!



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I took Shasta out for a walk today and as we were walking, I could see a man approaching us from the front. Naturally, Shasta noticed him too. Her usual reaction would be to get all excited and bark and lunge. She did give a bark as soon as she noticed him, but I gave a small correction and told her, "just looking." The name came within about 5 feet of us and started to talk to me and...Shasta wandered over to the ditch and started sniffing around! She totally ignored that man! It was a miracle! Usually if someone approaches to within five feet (or even 15 or 20 feet!), she would be straining at the leash, jumping excitedly and trying to greet them. He actually walked right up to me to hand me a business card and she never paid him the time of day!

Then later, I wanted to take out the trash and didn't want to (a) put Shasta in her crate or (b) take her with me but I didn't want her to go to the basement and jump on the furniture. So I picked up the trash and walked down to the front door (it's a split entry house). Shasta was sitting at the top of the steps looking at me. I told her to stay, then went out and shut the door behind me. I was gone only about a minute and when I went back in, she was still sitting at the top of the steps! Another miracle!

It's been a day of wonders for sure! (And I'm very proud of my sweet li'l baby girl!)


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a good girl she's getting to be! You've done a great job with her


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Good Girl Shasta!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks! Although I'm not sure if she'll be so good again...and she still goes wild if another dog gets too close!


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

Such a good girl shasta.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Good girl Shasta!!!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Thanks! Although I'm not sure if she'll be so good again...and she still goes wild if another dog gets too close!


Take won triumph at a time! Ya Shasta!!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ah, well...the day of wonders is well and truly gone. 

Shasta didn't have such a successful day today greeting strangers. Still, the day of wonders gave me a glimpse of the days yet to come. So...hope is good!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Ah, well...the day of wonders is well and truly gone.
> 
> Shasta didn't have such a successful day today greeting strangers. Still, the day of wonders gave me a glimpse of the days yet to come. So...hope is good!


As no worries  she'll get there I know she will!!


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

She just doesn't want you to get to excited and expect to much yet. LOL
But hey at least now you know she can do it and most likely will again. great job

Good girl Shasta.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

That's right...I've seen the light at the end of the tunnel. It's still a very looooong tunnel, but there's definitely a glimmer at the end!


----------



## 2CrazyDogs (Jan 19, 2011)

Good girl Shasta, make sure you get an extra treat today!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

paulag1955 said:


> That's right...I've seen the light at the end of the tunnel. It's still a very looooong tunnel, but there's definitely a glimmer at the end!


*like*


----------

